# Need tips for pond



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi everyone. 
I have a small 12 UK gallon pond, which is actually just a sink, which has filled with rainwater.  

I have no fish (I'm sure they would just die) but few frogs come and go, and use it as a sort of bed and breakfast. The pond is overrun with that algae sruff, and just doesnt look very nice. 

I don't wish to add any animals, just make it look nicer. I've attached some pics, what do you think I shuold do to it?
How could I improve it? What do frogs like?

Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i would bury the wite and add plants


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I would skim off the top and add a couple floating plants, as well as some other plants around the tub, frogs like a lot of plant cover. Also is this in an area that gets a lot of sunlight? That could contribute to the algae problem. Definitely figure out a way to cover up the white trim of the tub, maybe with mulch, leaf matter or soil with rocks. A nice log of some sort would look nice and frogs like logs. Keep the area moist.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Use barley for removal of green algae. As Mike previously suggested, locate your pond in shaded areas and your aquatic animals will like it since they won't have to deal with temperature fluctuations.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone.

The area is fairly shady as it is right beside a shed, and has a tree next to it too.
 

I appreciate your comments and will take them all on board.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Just a little update. I've done a little work, the aesthetics are not very good, but I've cleared the water up. It's a start!
I'll wait until winter's died down, before adding plants etc.  
Thanks eveyrone!
suggestions still welcome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

The plants will make a nice addition to your pond kathryn, look forward to seeing photos and updates after the winter months


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you could add a lillypad or something like that when the weather get warmer. Im sure that it will look great once it gets warm and you can do more to it.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks. I will look around my loval fish shops, as my nearest lfs does not stock lilypads, but as I say, I'll look.


----------



## The Pond Digger (Oct 1, 2006)

*The Sound Of Water!*

The sound of water is very intoxicating and can do wonders to you well being. I highly reccomend adding some type of fountain or statuary spitter to your water feature!

It will not only be a great addition to your yard for the audio but it will provide your water feature with aeration which all of the pond inhabitants will appriecitate, too!

Send us more photos when you make changes! Your participation in the FishForum is always welcomed! Tell your friends!

Sincerely,


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

I know you know like everything about ponds, so I agree with you about the fountain thingy, but I am just dumb, os I need to ask a few questions.
How would I actually create a fountain?
I don't want it to be too difficult, is there any simple way to do it?
What would I need to buy?

Sorry for the probably silly questions, anything to do with technology just baffles me.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

You would need a submersable pump and hose to conect the pump to the water fixture that you can buy at most hardware stores such as Home Depot or Lows. It soudn't be exspensive since you will need a very small pump and water fountain is what I would go with not a water fall.

Hope this helps.

by the way the last post was right It will be great for water quality plus great sound!!!

Roger


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you. I will look into it for the future, I'm going to start planting it up soon. The worst of the winter has passed, and I'm desperate to liven the tank up.  
Thanks everyone for their help,
Kathryn x


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

it also woulnt be so bad to add a filter, maybe an internal filter or something.

Maybe even one day you might see some small tadpoles swimming around


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks. What sort of internal filters don't need a power source on a lead?
I've had tadpoles before, and it was great. Around 10 - 15 survived into yound frogs. They then came out of the pond and lived in my mini rock garden for some time, and then, all at once, hopped off. They were around 4 or 5 months old at that time, so I was glad they had survived that time. I hope I get more later this year.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm im not sure, you could use an air powered spounge filter while using a battery powered air pump. Im sure you could find a battery powered filter somewhere.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, i'll have a look around. Thanks.


----------

